# Blend Hardiboard with Drywall



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you're planning on finishing the other side of the wall eventually, why not go ahead and hang it now and attach the Hardie board to it rather than the other way?? You could probably use a waterproof membrane and eliminate the Hardie. I'm not a tile man, so I'm not positive on that. Yes, the Hardie could be skimmed and painted, but it will always look like a patch if not done properly. Wouldn't want that in the middle of my wall if it wasn't necessary.....


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

I may go out and get a single piece of drywall and hang that. We had a guy skim coat our living room which was lathe and plaster and had lots of holes. He patched the holes w/ drywall and left the plaster that was solid. This looks great, and you can't see any seams where the two meet. I was hoping this would be possible w/ the hardyboard so I don't have to hang the drywall now in case I want to run wires in that wall. I guess I can try and rout around this area. Is there any trick to hanging drywall? If I am just haning this one peice, should I just line it up w/ the edge of the wall and screw it into the studs?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you've got someone doing the work and you're pleased with the results so far, then I'm sure it won't be a problem. Sometimes it's a bit tricky for a DIY'er. You might call him and get his opinion.....


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

The think is the guy that did the work moved to colorado. I am going to have someone else do the drywall most likely, but if there are no other suggestions, I'll just hang the one piece and let whoever finishes it match to that. Is there any issue w/ this?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

That's probably your best bet.


----------



## rjschwar (Nov 13, 2009)

Great, thanks.

Richard


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

The Hardibacker is really only 7/16" thick so you'll have more patch than you realize, not a major deal tho.

The Hardi will have to be waterproofed on the shower side.


----------

